# Post a pic of your MP3 player



## Linkiboy (Sep 17, 2007)

Since I am seeing so many MP3 related threads I decided I'd make my own

Here are mah players

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/1826/24814261wu2.jpg
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/4739/79044590fq3.jpg
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/4931/88305475gc2.jpg


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 17, 2007)

cant get a pic but i love the Zune... the Meizu mini and the ipod touch.. kinda..


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 17, 2007)

My camera is broken, but you should all know of my Archos 605 by now. Awesome player. I also have an MP4 watch, 1.5" OLED screen. It's crap btw.


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Darkforce (Sep 17, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the woman in the above pic is trying to drown and strangle the guy?


----------



## Trulen (Sep 17, 2007)

I spy a Sansa...  A... Phone?

And some other one.

Pictures are blurry ]:

I coudla swore I took pictures of my iRiver H10, though.




QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> My camera is broken, but you should all know of my Archos 605 by now. Awesome player. I also have an MP4 watch, 1.5" OLED screen. It's crap btw.




ARCHOS 605!?

Oh snap D:
Lucky.
I was looking at an Archos 504.  
But then I bought a DS.

But soon when I get monies, I'll be looking at one again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2007)

It must be said though that I do not listen to anything when not in the kitchen (digital radio), in the car (very rarely: Aero rock radio in that case) or at my computer.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 17, 2007)

Creative Zen V (4GB)

I have one Zen. It's pretty good, have spectacular sound quality and I don't need so much storage for music...


----------



## Westside (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Sep 17 2007 said:


>


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got bad luck with MP3 Players.

First MP3 player i got, i took it while skateboarding, fell and SMASH MP3 is no more.

Second one I got it looked really awesome, after i got it, it turns out that it didn't work and the man didn't want to return it

Third worked, but wasn't enough free space.

Fourth, finally it worked and enough space for all my songs, let's hope nothing happens to this one.

Wait a sec, the fourth one actually doesn't have free space, guess i'll have to get another one


----------



## Maktub (Sep 17, 2007)

I've used my DS lite for over a year... Used it (into a case, of course) even for collecting mangos (kind of my job when the time for them to get mature comes), which is kind of... well, risky xD then this summer I got an iPod video (which needs no pic I assume, since anyone will end up uploading his/hers) just for the sake of my poor DSLite, which is now relieved from its ungamely tasks (or most of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

So, what's that thing, chuckstudios? looks pretty and shows no buttons...


----------



## Urza (Sep 18, 2007)

Bought a 4gb Sansa e260 yesterday and modded it with the RockBox firmware.


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the mp3 player that my wife got me on our 1st anniversary of marriage




runs on 1 AAA battery, great sound, easy to use... very happy with it!


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 18, 2007)

heres my ipod i made it myself


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> I've used my DS lite for over a year... Used it (into a case, of course) even for collecting mangos (kind of my job when the time for them to get mature comes), which is kind of... well, risky xD then this summer I got an iPod video (which needs no pic I assume, since anyone will end up uploading his/hers) just for the sake of my poor DSLite, which is now relieved from its ungamely tasks (or most of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, it was free.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 18, 2007)

creative zen 2gb http://www.slashgear.com/gallery/data_file...ative_Zen_1.jpg

*mine can play videos


----------



## refugio (Sep 18, 2007)

nah i got an 8gb 2nd Gen Nano, id get pics but i couldnt find it

PS. yeah i know the quality sucks


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got a 60gig ipod video, dont really need a picture for that we all know what they look like lol.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 18, 2007)

My Treo.....does video too


----------



## Spikey (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> My Treo.....does video tooÂ


...zune...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 18, 2007)

My Nintendo DS Lite.

I think you all know what that looks like.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 18, 2007)

archos gmini xs 202

cant play video, but the battery lasts damn long and the audio quality is superb with the proper earphones, the ones that come with the player are a bit shite, though.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 18, 2007)

I use my built in media players. Namely:


WHISTLING AND HUMMING


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 18, 2007)

rio forge. woo. 512mb. got it 2 years ago. my dad won it at his christmas party, ahah. i broke the down button, lost the back cover, and its really messed up. getting an ipod soon.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 18, 2007)

Got a 1GB for Christmas a few years ago. Using it with the "iPod shuffle Database Builder" instead of iTunes.

My DS, PSP, and PDA can also play MP3s and have a lot more space, but I still prefer to use the iPod.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(refugio @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> nah i got an 8gb 2nd Gen Nano, id get pics but i couldnt find it
> 
> PS. yeah i know the quality sucks





Posting a picture of the wii would make more sense, but anyways I have a 

1G





and a 
512MB





and 256MB crappy one, and a 128MB crappy one (it was worth $120 CAD at the time)


----------



## nickdm717 (Sep 18, 2007)

30Gb iPod Video (currently jam-packed full)
Probably upgrading to a 80Gb Classic (possibly 160Gb for backups and such)
-NicK-


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My Treo.....does video tooÂ
> ...


----------



## refugio (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(refugio @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > nah i got an 8gb 2nd Gen Nano, id get pics but i couldnt find it
> ...



i was thinking that but i had already uploaded the picture by the time i thought of it


----------



## Shinji (Sep 18, 2007)

My Vision:W 30G





My Zen Nano getting ugly looks from some strange Ipod...





And lastly...





My Vision M =D


----------



## Urza (Sep 18, 2007)

Those with supported players should check it out.

www.rockbox.org


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 18, 2007)

i don't buy mp3 player's things 

but i have one " a present from my friend xD"

i tiny iPod shuffle !




LoL!!

and i didnt use it yet


----------



## Smuff (Sep 18, 2007)

8 Gig Product (red) iPod nano 2G  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jam packed to the absolute gills with alternative musics finest


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 18, 2007)

New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.

I bought it from America.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.
> 
> I bought it from America.



Can't we buy it here yet? You can get it from Amazon.co.uk

I have a Samsung K3 one of the better "iPod Killers" imo

I'd take a pic but I cba, from google images


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 18, 2007)

One of the new Zens, when it arrives...






- Sam


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.
> ...



Duh! but I'm not paying more money. 

America get stuff cheap, so i think we should also so i imported it...theres no drawbacks.

Thankly the iPod doesn't use a mains adapter or i'd need to get a Voltage/plug converter


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2007)

i currently have this:





but hopefully i will upgrade it to this 80gb:


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 18, 2007)

my mp3 player.. =P..


----------



## amptor (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MrDunk @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> heres my ipod i made it myself



oh dear I have that same cd burner... it's just a cd burner LMAO u can't burn dvds..poor guy... also your case isn't compliant with A+ or AMD specs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   you won't move around air properly that way, better to keep the case together and have the fans flow from front to rear.

Here's my mp3 player:


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 18, 2007)

My Wii can play MP3 NTSC and MP3 on SD Card


----------



## Fat D (Sep 18, 2007)

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4765/nintendodsuk1rz5.jpg





my old MP3 Players are dead.


----------



## amptor (Sep 18, 2007)

umm my xbox can play mp3s also.


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 18, 2007)

quite possibly the ugliest xbox ever (as if the standard one wasn't bad enough, then the awful clear/green translucent ones).


----------



## helpme (Sep 18, 2007)

ive got a 4 year old samsung napster 20GB & it still sounds great


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2007)

1GB is quite enough for my everyday mp3 needs.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend of mine had a Zen touch 20gb, and I fell in love to it... sounds great, not too big, and GREAT build quality (really resistant). Too bad the software for music input was serious shit, but well that can be changed.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 18, 2007)

*It really kicks the llama’s ass!*


----------



## Smuff (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.
> 
> I bought it from America.


They have had them in the Apple store near me in Southampton since bout 3 days after the us launch ?
Not as nice as my Gen2 nano, video playbck notwithstanding - I wanted an mp3 player, not a video viewer.

Still, I am a bit gutted about the new menu/interface - much nicer.

BUT I still think that (like with women) tall & thin is much more attractive than short & wide


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 18, 2007)

Currently:





Soon to be:





My Zen Touch 20GB is 2 years old and starting to fail, so I am replacing it with a 30GB Archos 605 next week.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I'd preffer the Zen touch... mostly because of the build and design.

Also, new iPod nano... meh. I like the previous designs more (also for iPod video).


----------



## Stig (Sep 18, 2007)

Saves me carrying extra stuff in my pocket and breaking them


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.
> 
> I bought it from America.


I'm not sure that Nano is anything to be proud of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Horrible design, the first gen Nanos were the best.


----------



## madmk (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## xalphax (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> quite possibly the ugliest xbox ever (as if the standard one wasn't bad enough, then the awful clear/green translucent ones).



i like the translucent blue xbox  :'(


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 18, 2007)

Creative Zen Micro, 6GB, Light Blue




Yes it really is that bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much love for the removable battery, I'm a div who forgets to charge things.


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dropped my Touch and it died.

In my opinion the 1st gen Nanos are superior to the second, because they can play videos after a simple software mod (and Doom).


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Stig @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Saves me carrying extra stuff in my pocket and breaking them



"MP4 watch"? Where did you buy it?


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Stig @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Saves me carrying extra stuff in my pocket and breaking them
> ...


http://dealextreme.com/products.dx/categor...earch.mp4+watch


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't see that specific model on there


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> I don't see that specific model on there


All the 1.25" ones are the same, just different casing.


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 19, 2007)

White iPod Nano 1st gen...






With iPodLinux, Rockbox, iBoy, MVPD Video Player and iDoom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I also have a waterproof case for it, so i can listen to music underwater


----------



## stonefry (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, I have a Meizu M6 also. 8GB


----------



## Raze1988 (Sep 19, 2007)

Right after my 30GB Ipod Video kissed his ass goodbye, i bought a Cowon iAudio U3 with 2GB

It maybe looks tiny and lame, but this lil' fucker is so overpowered, it even plays videos on that little display 0o


----------



## Maktub (Sep 19, 2007)

Hm... Would try Rockbox as Urza recommended but it is still on beta phase for iPod video...


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> Hm... Would try Rockbox as Urza recommended but it is still on beta phase for iPod video...


It works fine. 

Plus theres no real risk to it, most players (including the iPod) have a recovery mode thats unaffected by RockBox installation. So you can always flash it back to normal if something goes wrong.


----------



## JPH (Sep 19, 2007)

I made the mistake of purchasing a Zune...don't!

I have two mp3 players: Archos 604 (350 dollars) and iPod Nano (250)...and I don't use either one of them.

I'm selling them both to fufill the dream of owning an 80gb iPod Classic.

The Nano is decent...but too small in memory and is physically too small for my liking.
The new interface looks great and 80gigs for 250 dollars. That's a friggin' good deal.

Apple for life.

_P.S. If you're are interested in either one - check the Trading Forum._


----------



## Maktub (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm... Would try Rockbox as Urza recommended but it is still on beta phase for iPod video...
> ...


I know, I read about it and such... but it doesn't currently support video, and it isn't really a stable release so I think I'll wait.


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> I'm selling them both to fufill the dream of owning an 80gb iPod Classic.


Get a 5/.5g instead so you don't have to deal with their new chipset.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 20, 2007)

When thats dead I use my DS. >_>


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 20, 2007)

heres mine
my mp3 player


----------



## acrocosm (Sep 20, 2007)

pfff mp3 ¬_¬

i make my own music on the go with gameboys ^^ this one is snow crystal with prosound mod. I have just started customizing it so it looks a bit messy. needs a bit of painting and to finish blurring the sides of the screen cover


----------



## rcxAsh (Sep 20, 2007)

Below is my previous MP3 player (Clie UX40).  The lighting in the picture was a bit bright, so it washed out the screen abit though...






Here is my current MP3 player (P990i; btw, nice to see a fellow UIQ3 device on the previous pages, the W950i)


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 20, 2007)

zune is teh go!


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 1GB is quite enough for my everyday mp3 needs.
> 
> ...



The bad news is that the interface runs not as good as it should, because of the loading of the pictures and all the fancy stuff, you almost can't notice it but it still there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My 4th gen iPod was teh best!, too bad 20G is not enough now.

Edit# 4929:

The iFrogz cases let you customize its colors, I like that:




Mine is cooler!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New 8GB iPod Nano, Suckers.
> ...



1st Gen sucks. owning a 3rd gen is something to proud of trust me.....it is.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree the new nano really is a bastardized design
anyway i stay away from apple's 'locked' devices/programs

for mp3s i just use my phones (nokia 6120/3500) like some others here. it's simple and means i carry only 1 device for phone/music/video/internet/IM/email
memory is limited to 2gb microSD though...

nokia is still the king of industrial design for me! 
yeah i am a candy bar sucker


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> 1st Gen sucks. owning a 3rd gen is something to proud of trust me.....it is.


You can access the bootloader of the 1st gen Nanos. That automatically makes it better than the other two.


----------



## daps83777 (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


>


I have one of those. Great little player.

Scroll wheel isn't as good as the e200's though.


----------



## daps83777 (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of those. Great little player.
> ...



insignia's new one the pilot is out and adds some really cool features, like a full sized sd card slot that is sdhc compatable. plus support for tons of codecs audio wise.


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> insignia's new one the pilot is out and adds some really cool features, like a full sized sd card slot that is sdhc compatable. plus support for tons of codecs audio wise.


Neither of those features sounds all that great.

8gb flash memory + bluetooth + wifi + 2.4" screen for 190USD does.


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 21, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen.

I present to you: The Creative Brick!






Seriously, this thing is about as big as a first gen Gameboy mono, and the interface doesn't do it any favors, either.

I don't really use it very often anymore, though. It's battery is so overused it only lasts for about an hour and a half anyways.

I'll probably just wait until we get 32 gig SDHC flash memory and use my DS from there.


----------



## Danieluz (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> I'll post pictures of my new 80G iPod Classic with my new iFrogz case later today =)


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 21, 2007)

check out my mp3 player




oh yeah, its a SONY walk man


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...









*Veho. Bigger than Dooku*


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > insignia's new one the pilot is out and adds some really cool features, like a full sized sd card slot that is sdhc compatable. plus support for tons of codecs audio wise.
> ...



lots of audio codec support doesn't sound great? yet a ickle 2" screen does.

crazy world of arthur brown.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Creative Zen NX 30gb (Image), but it doesn't work in stereo anymore and the battery lasts only 1-2hours.
Now i use a Creative Zen Touch 20gb (Image), bought on ebay for 50€. ^^


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> I have a Creative Zen NX 30gb (Image), but it doesn't work in stereo anymore and the battery lasts only 1-2hours.
> Now i use a Creative Zen Touch 20gb (Image), bought on ebay for 50€. ^^



It appears to me that the creative lines have issues with the headphone sockets.
On the old jukeboxes they just fell inside the device, my Touch is iffy and your NX is as well.

Its why I'm not going Creative for a portable device again.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


>



i was thinking of getting that, then i wanted the meizu... then the Zune came along xD


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(daps83777 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> ...


Considering that 99.9% of my music is encoded in mp3, its not a big factor. On top of that, I have RockBox installed, which gives me more codecs than the Pilot anyways.

Concerning the screen, I can't tolerate watching videos on anything smaller than a PSP screen. Even then the experience is pretty 'meh'.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post pictures of my new 80G iPod Classic with my new iFrogz case later today =)



does this website ship to the UK? when i was looking for a case for my ipod video 60gb i don't think the did


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> does this website ship to the UK? when i was looking for a case for my ipod video 60gb i don't think the did



"Currently we ship to the following countries: Canada, Great Britain, Argentina, Australia, Austria, Bahamas, Belgium, Brazil, Chile, Columbia, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Finland, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Greenland, Guatemala, Hong Kong, Iceland, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Luxembourg, Maldives, Mexico, Monaco, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Zealand, Northern Ireland, Norway, Panama, Portugal, Spain, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, Thailand, Turkey, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Uruguay, Vatican City, and Venezuela."


----------



## helpme (Sep 21, 2007)

ive also still have my first mp3 player its cd based & it plays vcds which was pretty awesome when i got it years ago


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > does this website ship to the UK? when i was looking for a case for my ipod video 60gb i don't think the did
> ...



i think that pretty much answers my question, thanks.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 21, 2007)

Those ifrogz skins look nice. I have a standard silicon one, got it for one pound up there in the UK and it's nice (thin, resistant and doesn't spoil the look of it). How is it with the input socket? can't see any pictures of the bottom  of the iPod. And what about the hold button?


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 21, 2007)

ahhahahahahhaa why there a shark?

http://s3-external-1.amazonaws.com/wootsal...9epStandard.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> Those ifrogz skins look nice. I have a standard silicon one, got it for one pound up there in the UK and it's nice (thin, resistant and doesn't spoil the look of it). How is it with the input socket? can't see any pictures of the bottomÂ of the iPod. And what about the hold button?



The band covers everything but the headphones socket, so if you wanna sync it or even if you wanna activate the button lock you have to lift the band a little.
The real problem comes if you use some other headphones other that the default ones, the hole on the band is kinda small, so you have to stick the plug inside the band too, that IS a bummer, but other than that, it looks great!, you can even add a buck more and get a belt clip for it.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Sep 21 2007 said:


>


Hello Micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




legendofphil: Creative's Micro had headphone jack issues, but as far as I know it only affected earlier batches. They strengthened the connection soldering after they got a load of warranty claims.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know I already went with my DS but I decided to fix this today as I found it in a box:
http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000150le3.jpg

The headphone jack was designed to carry both current and mechanical loads (which courtesy of the fact it was a lever with minimal case support were quite high) over what was probably about 1ml for the 3 connections of the worst solder I have ever seen.
Eventually it broke taking half the trace and a resistor with it. None the less 20 minutes, some decent solder and a conductive ink pen later and I have a quite nice 1 gig WMA/MP3 player/USB stick to play with.


----------



## jerm27 (Sep 21, 2007)

i got that

its 60 gb & plays vids

i LOVE IT


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> The band covers everything but the headphones socket, so if you wanna sync it or even if you wanna activate the button lock you have to lift the band a little.
> The real problem comes if you use some other headphones other that the default ones, the hole on the band is kinda small, so you have to stick the plug inside the band too, that IS a bummer, but other than that, it looks great!, you can even add a buck more and get a belt clip for it.



yeah that's the only negative about those ifrogz skins (unless you cut holes at the bottom), instead, i have a iskin evo case in blue, i should have a picture of it with my ipod later on and post it here.

image of the cable attached with the iskin evo 3 case





my ipod now playing screen, check out my we love katamari theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








my ipod ratings screen 





iskin evo front of case, yeah can't be bothered to do anymore pictures of my ipod lol





iskin evo back of case





iskin evo bottom part of case, notice that it has a slot where the cable can connect to i've cut the flap away on mine as it just gets in the way.





iskin evo top part of case i cut out the switch part on my case as it was difficult to use the hold button.





hopefully my ipod should be sold within 3 days, i don't know what i am gonna do with the iskin evo case because the 80gb classic is much thinner than my ipod.


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> On top of that, I have RockBox installed, which gives me more codecs than the Pilot anyways.
> Ah, fair enough.  When there is a rockbox port codec support isn't really an issue.  I couldn't use a player that didn't have a rockbox port.
> 
> QUOTEConcerning the screen, I can't tolerate watching videos on anything smaller than a PSP screen. Even then the experience is pretty 'meh'.


same, I can't tolerate watching videos on anything smaller than a 14" mini-tv screen, and even then it's crap.  "portable" video players are all too small to be worthwhile.


----------



## Opium (Sep 22, 2007)

My MP3 player also plays videos, oh and games...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2007)

SDHC compatible, amazing quality and very loud stereo speakers, standard onboard 3.5mm jack, shows album art and has visualisations... Comes with an inline remote control for it too which works great.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 22, 2007)

I wish i had a Talkboy




It can play tapes, and with the microphone you can record voices and adjust pitch and speed and also seen on home alone 2!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> SDHC compatible, amazing quality and very loud stereo speakers, standard onboard 3.5mm jack, shows album art and has visualisations... Comes with an inline remote control for it too which works great.
> 
> 
> *drools* i soooo want that phone! but i can't afford it
> ...



yeah i was gonna say it's from home alone 2, i still have the talkboy pen, it's not working anymore though.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 22, 2007)

aw good as! i remeber always wanting a chat back. At school on the comps i make my own chat back. I get a mic, record me saying my teachers name. Blast up the volume (my school comps have speakers onboard) press play and hide! Soo much fun! Well i have a busted up old school shuffle. Input is busted and you can't write stuff to it and you can only charge :-(





LOL! I actually posted a serious reply


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

video of me receiving my new ipod classic, i got it 2 days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=huhFpcorwSY


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 29, 2007)

One reason i buy NDSL....For playing music.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> IMAGE
> 
> One reason i buy NDSL....For playing music.



I used to use my DSL as a PMP, but it was to hard to select a certain song while riding a bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I changed to my MP4 watch and then to my Meizu M6 8GB


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

Watching video on the DS is horrendous.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats!, now we are brothers of G6 Lite AND black iPod Classic 80G





Don't be disappointed, you get used to the lag of the menus after a while.
Damn lagman and his minions!


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

5g iPod + Rockbox > Classic


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> video of me receiving my new ipod classic, i got it 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I haev your old one D:


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> 5g iPod + Rockbox > Classic



I've seen little of the rockbox interface but the only thing I don't like is that it looks ugly. I still have my 20G iPod so I can try it, it's features sound amazing, but, is the interface really all text on the B/W iPods?


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Congrats!, now we are brothers of G6 Lite AND black iPod Classic 80G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soz it's gone to a better place, to a pawn shop where some random dude will buy it and hopefully get some fun out of it


----------



## Maktub (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd like using rockbox for certain features of it, but it sucks when it comes to playing videos... at least on iPod video, that's it.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 29, 2007)

I got my Archos 605 80GB on Thursday and I think its great, few gripes with it like the need and cost of the plugins.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I'd like using rockbox for certain features of it, but it sucks when it comes to playing videos... at least on iPod video, that's it.
> 
> 
> i can't stand rockbox, i never installed it on my 5g and i will never install it on my 6g, way to risky and buggy from what i've seen anyway.
> ...




lol they charge you to use the rest of the features of the mp3 player? XD


----------



## robi (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> I wish i had a Talkboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my Talkboy still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know there was a transparent blue one though, mine is the standard grey. 

It still works actually, I needed a tape recorder a few months back and all I could find was the ol' Talkboy


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like using rockbox for certain features of it, but it sucks when it comes to playing videos... at least on iPod video, that's it.
> ...


Risky and buggy? Don't be so naive young one. I've installed and used Rockbox on many different mp3 players without ever having a problem. Feature-wise it makes the default iPod firmware look like crap.


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


For the 200th time i agree with Urza, you need to read the fine print, it's everywhere there is very very very little chance that your mp3 player will brick, most of that percent is if you got an ipod but use the sansa installer, i installed it on my sansa c240 lastnight and thank god, it improved my battery life, i can play doom on it, watch videos and it makes my mp3 player look even prettier.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Risky and buggy? Don't be so naive young one. I've installed and used Rockbox on many different mp3 players without ever having a problem. Feature-wise it makes the default iPod firmware look like crap.




first of all it's based on linux, which equals to lots of problems, not a easy install at all, i've seen the videos, read the topic posts and you really need to know what you are doing to get the best out of rockbox, i'm pretty much fine with the default firmware without risking destroying or bricking my ipod.


----------



## xflash (Sep 29, 2007)

i got my new 160gb ipod classic (i'll take some pics later) yesterday and so far i just don't get you people talking about lagging in the menus mine runs as smooth as silk with no lag at if coverflow is off but with it on where talking about lag of around 1/10 of a second generally something you won't notice


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> first of all it's based on linux, which equals to lots of problems, not a easy install at all, i've seen the videos, read the topic posts and you really need to know what you are doing to get the best out of rockbox, i'm pretty much fine with the default firmware without risking destroying or bricking my ipod.


1. Its not based on Linux.

2. Linux doesn't = lots of problems.

3. Its incredibly easy to install. The installation on my current mp3 player (a Sansa e200) consisted of plugging it into USB, and clicking a button on the installer.

4. It only takes a few minutes of playing around with Rockbox to realize how rich feature-wise it is.

5. The chance of 'destroying' your iPod is no more than if you used the official firmware updater.

You are the most ignorant person to post in this thread yet.


----------



## xflash (Sep 29, 2007)

indeed what urza is saying is correct there is no danger installing rockbox or using it and it's not based on linux you must mean IPL (ipod linux) which obvilusly is based on linux but not even that is dangerous to install or use


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> i got my new 160gb ipod classic (i'll take some pics later) yesterday and so far i just don't get you people talking about lagging in the menus mine runs as smooth as silk with no lag at if coverflow is off but with it on where talking about lag of around 1/10 of a second generally something you won't notice
> 
> 
> you seriously didn't watch my video did you? when i was browsing the menus there was a small delay and it was very noticeable.
> ...



seriously man i don't care anymore because my ipod classic is not supported by rockbox anymore, i will *never* install it, the official firmware update yes i agree is just as buggy and has it's own sort of problems, the difference is that there will be actual bug fixes by apple eventually, a open source firmware supported by a 3rd party won't be so often, if you really think i am ignorant for me believing that i risk destroying my ipod (and my warranty for installing rockbox if it dies, yes i have seen the topics about people bricking their ipods installing this program) then *you are the one that are naive* it's my choice what i do with my ipod, not yours, i payed hard earned cash for my ipod and i definitely don't want to risk destroying it thank you very much.

does this look like a simple point and click install to you?
http://ipodlinux.org.nyud.net:8080/5g
http://digg.com/mods/Put_Linux_On_Your_5G_...ay_doom_on_it_)
yes it's ipod linux but you see where i am getting from? it's not really easy for the average user is it?

rockbox forum topic, just proving my point, look at the poll
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:qSWSw...clnk&cd=3&gl=uk


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 29, 2007)

1st Generation Black Nano FTW


----------



## Brouhaha (Sep 29, 2007)

Currently using my Palm Zire 71:






But I'm waiting for Monday oh not so patiently for this baby to ship:


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 29, 2007)

@jalaneme

I think your confusing the two. Rockbox is an alternative firmware for the ipod and many players, ipod linux is a linux port for the ipod running uClinux.

ipod linux has a point and click installer but like many other homebrew projects it isn't a sure thing. Ipod linux is also pretty crippled as a replacement for the default ipod firmware.

rockbox is easy to install, stable(as a rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and offers a lot more than the default firmware.


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

It appears that jalaneme just doesn't get it. I'm done trying to explain.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm with Urza on this one. The "Proof" that you point to of rockbox being hard to use dates back a whole year.  And iPodlinux, a seperate, unrelated firmware project, has had "Installer 2" for a while now, which is an easy point and click installer.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 29, 2007)

Meh, no video support anyway xD And well, iPod's original firmware's not bad anyway. I mean, I've never had a problem or felt annoyed about the way it works


----------



## superrob (Sep 29, 2007)

My Sony Ericsson K750i


----------



## H8TR (Sep 29, 2007)

16GB iPod touch



















Got it last Tuesday. It's amazing. But whats more fun is trying to connect to random Wi-Fi connections to access internet wherever possible. You wouldn't believe how many people don't secure their Wi-Fi connections.


----------



## flai (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> 16GB iPod touch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to get me one of them. Have to wait till Nov 1st though


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I need to get me one of them. Have to wait till Nov 1st though


I'd read some reviews before getting one. They're pretty mediocre.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> *It really kicks the llama’s ass!*



you need to upgrade:


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 29, 2007)

you all need an upgrade, foobar is so 2003


----------



## flai (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get me one of them. Have to wait till Nov 1st though
> ...



People have said that about every iPod, and I love them. As long as the touch-screen is good and it plays vids and music, I don't care about the rest. Everyone expects it to be an iPhone, its not.

And to everyone above, NEVER HEARD OF ITUNES?!


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...



ipods are mediocre and overpriced, as is everything apple. and i think we can all agree itunes is shit.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> ipods are mediocre and *overpriced, as is everything apple*.


Don't even. People don't look into detail when it comes to Apple products. Ever wonder why Apple products are consistently rated highly over others on places like Cnet, PC Mag etc. It's ot like Apple pays them off by giving them free shit. Those places have to buy it themselves just like you and I.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> i think we can all agree itunes is shit.



I think we can all agree your opinion is full of shit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree itunes is shit.
> ...


I think we can all agree your opinion is full of shit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iTunes sucks, especially under Windows.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ipods are mediocre and *overpriced, as is everything apple*.
> ...



the average person doesn't know any better when it comes to most technology, they just buy into advertising - which is why corporations like Apple and Bose are doing so well and are "praised" for being excellent. and to give credit to cnet for in depth and accurate reviews... seriously have you watched any of their video reviews or read any of the comments about how bad they review products??


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with iTunes being shit.

iPods are usually a very high quality product, albeit a bit pricy. The Touch however has received alot of criticism for its less-than-astounding sound quality and battery life. On top of having a downgraded screen from the iPhone.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

The Mac version of it is great, maybe you PC folks have a Bad Port by Apple but the Mac OS X version of it runs flawlessly :\


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 30, 2007)

itunes doesn't even have kernel streaming : \


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> The Mac version of it is great, maybe you PC folks have a Bad Port by Apple but the Mac OS X version of it runs flawlessly :\


Fb2k is so ridiculously superior its not even funny.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

And wtf is Fb2k?


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> And wtf is Fb2k?


http://www.foobar2000.org/


----------



## xflash (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i got my new 160gb ipod classic (i'll take some pics later) yesterday and so far i just don't get you people talking about lagging in the menus mine runs as smooth as silk with no lag at if coverflow is off but with it on where talking about lag of around 1/10 of a second generally something you won't notice
> ...



again it's you're ipod mine is just like my old 80gb video works perfectly with no lag or unresponsivness


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, but when you go in depth. They are not overpriced. Go compare the MacBook to others from Dell (M1330) and Asus (W7J seriers or something like that) and compare the prices.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but when you go in depth. They are not overpriced. Go compare the MacBook to others from Dell (M1330) and Asus (W7J seriers or something like that) and compare the prices.


Dont compare the Macbook to the M1330. You have to compare the Macbook Pro to the Dell M1330 or else it won't be fair.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand where you're coming from, but when you go in depth. They are not overpriced. Go compare the MacBook to others from Dell (M1330) and Asus (W7J seriers or something like that) and compare the prices.
> ...


Compare screen size. The M1330 is more comparable. When you compare the $1099 MB to the $1299 M1330, they are almost identical.


MB
- Much faster processor
- Webcam
- Wireless N

M1330
- 40GB more
- DVD Burner
- Better integrated graphics (X3100 over GMA950 but who we kidding, both options suck balls)


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 30, 2007)

i have two players:
1. Cowon iAudio X5 20GB





yes, it's quite ugly, it's old and it's also quite thick *but* no other mp3 player on the market can rival the sound of this baby. i once listened to an iPod nano and i was shocked how awful the sound was (especially in the bass frequencies). still don't get it why people toss out that much money for inferior hardware.

2. SanDisk Sansa e260 4GB





because the X5 was just to thick and heavy for every day use i wanted a small and cheap flash player that isn't basically a memorystick with playback capabilities. the sansa was a good choice and i still love it. the firmware isn't that good, but it's usable and there is always rockbox as an option.

@iTunes: i still don't get why they force you to use that thing. they should be happy you bought their hardware and let you do with it what you want. another point why i would never buy anything from apple.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

But the M1330 is a more advanced computer, The Macbook has a weaker gfx card. So the Macbook Pro is the only laptop from Apple that can compare.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> But the M1330 is a more advanced computer, The Macbook has a weaker gfx card. So the Macbook Pro is the only laptop from Apple that can compare.


The GeForce Go 8400M is a $100 option, it's not default.


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 30, 2007)

best apple laptop i've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you buy apple, you buy the logo and some heavy overpriced hardware. granted, the build quality is more than just good with their products (or at least was looking at the story with the first iPod touch displays) but i don't think that or their support justifies the price tags.


----------



## xflash (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> i once listened to an iPod nano and i was shocked how awful the sound was (especially in the bass frequencies).


 was that with the apple ear buds? if so thats no shcoker since they are really really crappy and besideds the nano is the one with the worst sound quality out of the ipods


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

The entire iPod line (with the exception of the 1g Shuffle) has only sub-par sound quality.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. Taping a Apple to a Thinkpad. Nice.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But the M1330 is a more advanced computer, The Macbook has a weaker gfx card. So the Macbook Pro is the only laptop from Apple that can compare.
> ...


So? Real Gamers will upgrade to the GeForce 8400


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

kwerdenker said:


> best apple laptop i've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

Just like some may think my opionion is biased as I own a Mac, yours is too. Not everyone is a gamer. Less than 0.00001 of the world are PC Gamers.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

you messed up the quote ^


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Just like some may think my opionion is biased as I own a Mac, yours is too. Not everyone is a gamer. Less than 0.00001 of the world are PC Gamers.


Thanks for your completely useless statistic.

How about we compare the number of people who own computers to the number of gamers.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like some may think my opionion is biased as I own a Mac, yours is too. Not everyone is a gamer. Less than 0.00001 of the world are PC Gamers.
> ...


Just made it up. I put zeros until I though it was about right.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

WRONG about the Gamer Part. BTW my quote post was aimed at Jacob. At LEAST 20% of PC Owners have a PC because of Games. That came out of your ass H8TR


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

That statistic was just about as stupid as mine.


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i once listened to an iPod nano and i was shocked how awful the sound was (especially in the bass frequencies).
> > was that with the apple ear buds? if so thats no shcoker since they are really really crappy and besideds the nano is the one with the worst sound quality out of the ipods



no, i used my own sennheiser pmx 60 and that are some fine headphones.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

And you know what, I'm not being biased to macs being overpriced. I have a 2nd Generation Macbook. Bought it back in December of 2006. I


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


Seeing as there's 6 billion people people in the world, you just said around 100 of them are gamers.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2007)

Stop the flame war or I call the cops. *shakes boot*


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 30, 2007)

i think with this video we can conclude the pc vs. apple story and come back to topic...


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

They do overcharge for some things. Like iSight (come on, a $100+ webcam?) Displays but when it come to their computers, I don't think that the are with some exceptions (they do charge too much for 4GB of ram, 17" MBP is a lot) but they are generally on par with competitors. Just saying, for what I paid for my MacBook with a 2.16GHz proc, it was almost impossible to find a lappy with a comparable processor less than $1800+ CDN. I paid $1349. Everything I deal with is processor intensive. Graphics only come into play when dealing with video editing and gaming.



QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Seeing as there's 6 billion people people in the world, you just said around 100 of them are gamers.


Never said I was any good in Math.


----------



## flai (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Mac version of it is great, maybe you PC folks have a Bad Port by Apple but the Mac OS X version of it runs flawlessly :\
> ...



Yeah right, if you've ever used iTunes on the Mac you'll know FB2k is so ridiculously crap its not even funny.


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


How is it different from the PC version?


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

It's much smoother, regardless of how fast your mac is. That's what I've noticed. On a side note. The iPod touch has superior sound reproduction to that of the iPod classic and nano. Not sure if it's better than the 1G shuffle (never listen to one)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> It's much smoother, regardless of how fast your mac is. That's what I've noticed. On a side note. The iPod touch has superior sound reproduction to that of the iPod classic and nano. Not sure if it's better than the 1G shuffle (never listen to one)



I agree


----------



## yus786 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my beauty, had an ipod nano 1st gen for over a year then upgraded to a 2nd gen but then got this baby, its the best 4GB mp3 player IMO and bends over ipod nano's with ease. Check the reviews on the baby too. The screen is beautiful, the sound quality is much much better than the ipod, videos look amazing, games are awesome too (pacman, snake etc!) Before buying it i checked loads of reviews for it and everyone was sayin it was good so i took the plunge!











for a review and more pictures visit Here

i also use white sennheiser cx300's as my earphones






a PERFECT combo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















regards

yus786


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it touch-screen? ^ I dont see any buttons


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

So anything besides performance? I've never had performance issues with WinTunes or fb2k.


----------



## flai (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> So anything besides performance? I've never had performance issues with WinTunes or fb2k.



Its just generally nicer to use, you may not think so but a nice GUI goes a long, long way. Try it on a Mac if you get the chance, its difficult to put your finger on but if you try it for yourself its pretty easy to see how superior iTunes is.


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So anything besides performance? I've never had performance issues with WinTunes or fb2k.
> ...


Have you ever used fb2k? Some of the premade GUIs are absolutely gorgeous.

Plus its customizable in almost every way possible.


----------



## yus786 (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Is it touch-screen? ^ I dont see any buttons



its not exactly touch screen, you have to press the sides of the screen/device to navigate it, thats why its called the clix as you click the edges and its really neat imo

regards

yus786


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

still nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^


----------



## illumina (Sep 30, 2007)

8gb iPhone. My GF has the 4gb. We both love em, especially with the hacked software. Just waiting for the new firmware to be hacked.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...



real gamers probably wouldn't buy a laptop.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So anything besides performance? I've never had performance issues with WinTunes or fb2k.
> ...



well the point is superb sound quality with features relating to sound optimization.. after all,  music is about how it sounds and not about how nice they made the GUI of the player look.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...



Some people like portability.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 30, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


Real gamers won't sacrifice performance for portability.

Real gamers take their tower, headset, mouse, and keyboard with them.


----------



## flai (Oct 25, 2007)

Photos of iPod Touch to be up in a few days, can't wait to show it off.


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Photos of iPod Touch to be up in a few days, can't wait to show it off.


Its a shame that they gimped the iTouch's screen. Make sure to get a Marware SportGrip. Best case available, comes with screen film, and only 15USD.


Guess I'll post a pic since the threads been bumped.


----------



## flai (Oct 26, 2007)

I see you got an iPhone Urza, how is it? I heard the fixed the screen in the new batch. Can't wait for my touch


----------



## superrob (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> I see you got an iPhone Urza, how is it? I heard the fixed the screen in the new batch. Can't wait for my touch


That may be a Ipod Touch too


----------



## Urza (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> That may be a Ipod Touch too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best pieces of hardware I've ever used. The build quality is godly.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are my two MP3 players: 






A 60GB Ipod Photo.. and...






My cellphone, a Sony Ericsson K750i Red.

I use them both.

And can't wait to replace them both with an Iphone (when will it be here, damnit?)


----------



## flai (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Photos of iPod Touch to be up in a few days, can't wait to show it off.
> ...



Will do, I was thinking of getting this with some birthday money -

http://cavemonkey50.com/2007/10/waterfield...uch-smart-case/


----------

